# SSD in non AHCI supported MB



## shijilt (Nov 22, 2015)

I just ordered a used Samsung 830 256 GB SSD from Ebay.
for Rs.3500/-

MB is AsRock N68C-GS FX
with Four SATA 2 ports.
there is no AHCI option in BIOS.
I know SATA II can only give max 250 MBps to 300 MBps speed, I will be OK with that.
But I am worried if the write speed going to be as low as 100MBps!!

TRIM will work fine in IDE mode as well.
Write speed is the issue.
Should I cancel my order and order a usual HDD , may be 1TB!!


 MB Spec page says : '4 x SATA2 3.0 Gb/s connectors, support RAID (RAID 0, RAID 1, RAID 0+1, RAID 5 and JBOD), *NCQ and Hot Plug functions*"

NCQ and Hot Plug functions will work without AHCI !! ?


----------



## DK_WD (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=147452]shijilt[/MENTION],

The data transfer speed is depends on the manufacturer of storage drives, but the read and write speed is depend on the system configuration. For your information, if the drive is almost 80% full with data. It will impact on the read and write speed of the drive.

To double confirm the health of SSD, I would suggest you to run the CrystalDiskInfo or the manufacturer SSD toolkit in the system to test the SSD condition. 

After installation, run the utility software and check the attributes of the drive. If the read and write speed is consistent with the specified speed of the drive that means your SSD is working properly.

Hope this information helps you


----------

